# Deadstrip timing



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just recently purchased a Ed Bianchi built routed 4 lane HO roadcourse, it was setup for a dead strip timing system from Ed with the cable already hooked up to the track but the other end has no jack or cable connector. I was wondering if I can wire my own connector to it and use the deadstrip timing system on my computer. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have used the dead strip with a retired printer cable with Laptimer 2000. I had a few issues with ghost laps but I think it can be corrected with some of the program controls. Looked like this.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Are the marked pins on the right for the lanes and the pin on the left the common ground?
I am trying for a dead strip timing system myself. On Greg's site he recommends using the joystick port for shielding the D/C pulses the motor makes on the dead strip, instead of the printer or serial port. There are also 100K ohm resistors involved to represent the x and y potentiometers in the joystick device. So you got yours to work with the printer port Hada? That looks a whole lot simpler


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I just kept mine consistant by attaching all of the right or left rails (which ever you decide) all to the common terminal and the rest to the four remaining rails. The lanes can be changed within the program as to which one is lane 1,2,3,or 4. It would be the same for the other sensors that can be used. I had a bunch of 9"s so I went the cheapest way.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Has anyone else thought that this thread title sounds like the title to a Stephen King novel? I'm just saying....

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Or a craigslist ad.:devil: My computer still works fine after using this method. It is not my main computer but rather an older 64k that came with printer for 25 bucks.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

HadaSlot said:


> I just kept mine consistant by attaching all of the right or left rails (which ever you decide) all to the common terminal and the rest to the four remaining rails. The lanes can be changed within the program as to which one is lane 1,2,3,or 4. It would be the same for the other sensors that can be used. I had a bunch of 9"s so I went the cheapest way.


Ok Hada, I think I understand most of it. Either right rails or left rails are similar..for example all lefts go to the ground and the rights go to their respective pin address...What does VRS of the VRS wireing stand for? And this is all going to the printer port right? Thanks for the help BTW


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, My earlier picks show the pin #'s. They are very small and are very enlarged in photo. VRS stands for Volkswagen Racing System. No really I don't know but it was the only one I could get to work with the dead strip. David


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I suppose you could rather than ripping apart the printer is to strip all of the wires on the printer end and do a continuity check and solder the connections together. If you have the patience either way will work.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Hada, I will give this a shot and see if I have any luck with it. I'll fry something up. If nothing else works on my new track, I am going to get a timing system to work this time. VRS..THE system for V. arious R. etarted S. lotters. might be my lucky ticket here.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Very Good. LOL.


----------

